# A lovely quote (infertility related)



## AweezeC (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm just reading the newest Marian Keyes book, The Brightest Star in the Sky, and this particular paragraph really touched me...

"And the man and woman, humble, good people, kind and loving companions who shared the one soul, who had endured many sorrows in their lives, who had lived through times of fear and loneliness and despair, were full of heart and restored to happiness and love when they learned that their baby had finally been sent to them"


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Read the same book and also LOVED that paragraph!!!

Dee


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

I read that last week and    when I read that part x


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

All the more poignant as Marian Keyes and her DH have been unable to have children.
x


----------

